
FJCVTZS: Floating-Point JavaScript Convert to Signed Fixed-Point, Round to Zero - csdrane
http://infocenter.arm.com/help/index.jsp?topic=/com.arm.doc.dui0801g/hko1477562192868.html
======
csdrane
Some context:

[https://twitter.com/marcan42/status/1009014925493075969](https://twitter.com/marcan42/status/1009014925493075969)

[https://twitter.com/marcan42/status/1008999468492918784](https://twitter.com/marcan42/status/1008999468492918784)

